# York multi-gym exercises



## sonictrucker

I've been searching for hours looking for an exercise chart for York multi-gym i bought off ebay and come across this in a thread from 2006 by j.m. so all credit to him!!

http://www.york2001multigymexcecises.piczo.com/


----------



## Soul keeper

:thumb:


----------

